# Overweight rider, help me choose a bike!!



## nursemoondah (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all!!

I am an overweight female 5'8" 338lb. I am looking for a cruiser style bike. I just want something I can have fun on. Will be using it at our lake house. I have been trying to decide between a couple bikes ive seen online. First is the Firmstrong Women's 26'' Urban Lady Single Speed Beach Cruiser Bike. This bike is on ***** Sporting Goods website and it says it can carry up to 350 lbs, although on Firmstrongs website they say 300lb weight limit. So I'm not even sure this one will be able to support me. The second option is the sixthreezero Women's Classic Single Speed Cruiser Bike. Their website says weight limit of 350 so that makes me a little happier. The Firmstrong is about $200 and threesixzero is about $300. I really just wanted some opinions on what you guys think. Please feel free to give me a few more options if you know of them! 
Thanks


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I guess "Welcome" to the group is in order.

I'm just a few months ahead of you. What I gleaned from here and other sites was to READ THE SPECS like you are doing, then visit a LOCAL bike store (LBS). The reason for this is because we're right at the limit of a well made frame/wheelset/drive train. AND you want somebody local to stand behind the sale while providing some maintenance, adjustments and support. SO FAR, it seems that the wisdom from the group was right on, and perhaps this would help you as well.


----------



## Cold Trigger Finger (Aug 4, 2015)

Have u thot about a fat bike? I'm a bit lighter than you. But will be loading the bike with gear and cargo and will be up around 400 # . We recently got a Motobecane Boris and it handles my 275# fully dressed weight with ease.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe think about getting a bike with some gears. I feel even if you don't intend to shift a lot, it's really nice to be able to get into the gear that works for your pace.

I didn't look at them all but I saw that the Firmstrong does have a few 7 speed models. But for sure you'll have to test ride them to really know what works for you.



nursemoondah said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I am an overweight female 5'8" 338lb. I am looking for a cruiser style bike. I just want something I can have fun on. Will be using it at our lake house. I have been trying to decide between a couple bikes ive seen online. First is the Firmstrong Women's 26'' Urban Lady Single Speed Beach Cruiser Bike. This bike is on ***** Sporting Goods website and it says it can carry up to 350 lbs, although on Firmstrongs website they say 300lb weight limit. So I'm not even sure this one will be able to support me. The second option is the sixthreezero Women's Classic Single Speed Cruiser Bike. Their website says weight limit of 350 so that makes me a little happier. The Firmstrong is about $200 and threesixzero is about $300. I really just wanted some opinions on what you guys think. Please feel free to give me a few more options if you know of them!
> Thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The weight limit of a singlespeed hub is pretty high. I wouldn't worry about it unless you're slamming into curbs and jumping. Worse case, you have to get a stronger rear axle and bearings in time, which getting the bearings regreased is something you'd probably need to do anyway in time. You're just throwing in an extra $20 for parts.

As much as I like gears, if the land is level and you're not climbing, single speed is perfect. Also, some gear hubs can end up being weaker and more prone to bending the axle if they're not high enough quality. I will honestly say, most 7-speed hubs are not strong enough to hold over 250 lbs for an extended period of time. 8-speed would be good though.


----------

